# What are your 2016 Archery Goals?



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Shoot 36 good shots at a 3 spot shoot. 

Win state target. 

Have fun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Not what I would call a productive discussion for.......


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

kick steve stovers butt in state would be my
first goal...my goal is the same as always.to shoot to my fullest abilities,not let a bad shot fly just let down and restart.placing 
in state tournamnets is pretty high on my list


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

yeroc said:


> kick steve stovers butt in state would be my
> first goal...my goal is the same as always.to shoot to my fullest abilities,not let a bad shot fly just let down and restart.placing
> in state tournamnets is pretty high on my list


Go get him, yeroc!


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

SonnyThomas what does your comment mean?


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## yeroc (Jan 11, 2007)

f40mcd said:


> SonnyThomas what does your comment mean?
> 
> 
> USA Archery Instructor
> ...


sonny just recoverd from a shoulder surgery.not speakin for sonny but anyone coming off of surgery takes a few steps back at first.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I want to be in first place by a couple points going into the last shot in the Semi Pro class at asa and guess the yardage solid and come to anchor and send a sweet well executed shot to the target and earn my first asa victory. To me that is the ultimate goal for me this year. I am no where ready to get it done and have a lot of work to do to even want something that special.


----------



## JAM2 (Mar 5, 2010)

My goals are to compete in my first indoor tournaments and as many 3D tournaments as work and family will allow.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

My goal is to come back from this damn flu that's kicked my butt since September. 
Shoot 100% good shots for 60 arrows in indoor shoots.
And to win state indoors


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

f40mcd said:


> SonnyThomas what does your comment mean?
> 
> 
> USA Archery Instructor
> ...


To me it's more of General Archery Discussion thing. This is Competition Archery and Target Gear and Tuning. What benefit is there to give one's goals? Something that becomes a "show case" of comparing goals? If I want something bad enough I'll be doing it, not talking about it....


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

I'm asking people who are competitors and more advanced archers what their 2016 competition goals are. 

I'm not asking the general archers in the forum. It's specific to competitors not people looking to shoot their first deer or upgrading to a new bow. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

What is everyone's plan to accomplish their goals?

A goal without a plan is just a wish.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

erdman41 said:


> What is everyone's plan to accomplish their goals?
> 
> A goal without a plan is just a wish.


The best thing I've discovered so far this season is tracking good vs bad shots, regardless of the score. It is amazing how many bad shots still hit the middle.

My goal this year is to get that number to zero bad shots in a game. Any game. Right now I'm averaging about 50% bad shots.

Sonny - this is exactly the type of thread that should be here.


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

I want to get where I am executing 100% perfectly executed shots and get myself to quit focusing on score. I feel like focusing on my score has held me back, so I really want to work on this.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> The best thing I've discovered so far this season is tracking good vs bad shots, regardless of the score....


That's a good plan. If you don't mind I'm going to adopt it for part of my training.
Thanks!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

f40mcd said:


> I'm asking people who are competitors and more advanced archers what their 2016 competition goals are.
> 
> I'm not asking the general archers in the forum. It's specific to competitors not people looking to shoot their first deer or upgrading to a new bow.
> 
> ...


The question remains, "What benefit is there to give one's goals?" I believe all here...Well...we want to shoot the best we can and we'll do within our abilities what it takes. Interests beyond being the best we can be competitively aren't relevant....


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

You're entitled to your opinion. Apparently many others have a different outlook. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

SonnyThomas said:


> The question remains, "*What benefit is there to give one's goals*?"


See below.



aread said:


> That's a good plan. If you don't mind I'm going to adopt it for part of my training.
> Thanks!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is my current "RIGHT NOW GOAL".

I want to be able to walk up to the shooting line and feel the same as I did the last time I shot my shooting end. I think more than anything else since coming back from my surgery this is bothering me more than anything else, it is more irritating than not shooting high scores or winning. Hell, I won a indoor tournament and and every stinking time I went up to shoot my arrows I felt like I was in a different body. 

Actually yesterday I went into the bow shop after school and only had 30 or so minutes because a guy from archery talk had called me to talk about target panic and I talked to him for a good 40 minutes and it threw me off a little. But I did feel really nice yesterday and shot really similar feeling shots so maybe being on the line at the iowa pro am has gotten me even closer to reaching that simple but important goal.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

f40mcd said:


> I'm asking people who are competitors and more advanced archers what their 2016 competition goals are. I'm not asking the general archers in the forum. It's specific to competitors not people looking to shoot their first deer or upgrading to a new bow.


No need to get snarky....you did ask this in the advanced section, so don't boo hoo when you get advanced answers...

Those on this forum who are competitors generally do not get into a lot of small talk about what their goals are. This is very much like those show me pics of your bow posts in Gen Pop....lol!! If we're working on tuning up a new bow (I am) we're going through the same processes we did to tune the older one(s)... 

As far as what we wish to achieve, going by past season's tournament results, our goals are already pretty much known to us and we're working our practice sessions to better place ourselves in positions to achieve them. 

FYI, my shooting goals are not going to be anything near what your goals are... :wink:


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

lol @ "Advanced Answers" 

If anyone thinks teaching and growing the sport is less then advanced, I am very sorry to say how misinformed they are. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

f40mcd said:


> lol @ "Advanced Answers"
> If anyone thinks teaching and growing the sport is less then advanced, I am very sorry to say how misinformed they are.


Teaching and growing the sport are very well covered in the General archery section and the Coaches forum. Someone who already has a clue about what they're doing and is already working on a game plan and might be having some specific difficulty will post on here for advice and recommendations from the others who have likely been in the same spot.

Please explain to us how your question is going to assist any of us to reach the goals we are already working on??? 

If you're posting this because you need to ask others to find out what your goals should be, then you really need to take some time to devote toward some serious introspection to discover what you want to accomplish with and in the sport.


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

montigre said:


> Teaching and growing the sport are very well covered in the General archery section and the Coaches forum. Someone who already has a clue about what they're doing and is already working on a game plan and might be having some specific difficulty will post on here for advice and recommendations from the others who have likely been in the same spot.
> 
> Please explain to us how your question is going to assist any of us to reach the goals we are already working on???
> 
> If you're posting this because you need to ask others to find out what your goals should be, then you really need to take some time to devote toward some serious introspection to discover what you want to accomplish with and in the sport.












See---^

I'm posted this to influence others that maybe haven't foresighted their goals. Or maybe others who have, can see another competitors approach and it will help them achieve said goals. Or generate advanced discussion between two people who have similar goals and someone can interject to say "hey I was there once and I did this and it helped" 

Note: See screen shot. 

You Sir are making a mountain out of a mole hill. If you don't like it move on or PM me further instead of tying up a rather positive and informative thread with your bantering. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> To me it's more of General Archery Discussion thing. This is Competition Archery and Target Gear and Tuning. What benefit is there to give one's goals? Something that becomes a "show case" of comparing goals? If I want something bad enough I'll be doing it, not talking about it....


^^^As I stated.... This is much better suited for Gen pop... Unless, of course, you can describe to us exactly the problems you're personally having that may be preventing you from reaching your intended goals.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Erdman47 kinda hit the nail on the head with regards to the befitting subject matter. "What are your plans to meet your goals this year?", may have been a better question, but the result could be the same if we choose to use the question as a means to be introspective, yet elaborate to others, so that they may benefit from our ideas or experiences.

If you are an intermediate or advanced competition archer, you damn well better have some goals, and some plans to achieve them. Otherwise you are just standing in line waiting for your participation award.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

cbrunson said:


> If you are an intermediate or advanced competition archer, you damn well better have some goals, and some plans to achieve them. Otherwise you are just standing in line waiting for your participation award.


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

cbrunson said:


> Erdman47 kinda hit the nail on the head with regards to the befitting subject matter. "What are your plans to meet your goals this year?", may have been a better question, but the result could be the same if we choose to use the question as a means to be introspective, yet elaborate to others, so that they may benefit from our ideas or experiences.
> 
> If you are an intermediate or advanced competition archer, you damn well better have some goals, and some plans to achieve them. Otherwise you are just standing in line waiting for your participation award.


Yes, the better question....maybe. All of us at one time another have put forth things to do or try when a issue comes up. Goals are wishful things. A plan of practice is to better ourselves for our intended venue. Practice and practice perfected will add up to better shooting or lead to those wishful goals. My goal, if I had a goal, was never to beat someone, but shoot the best I could and it's been good enough for me. 

Plans...They are a dime a dozen. What works for one won't necessarily work for someone else. So far only one "plan" given has been selected by one. One thing about a good shot, was it good or was it luck? So a bad shot isn't the only shot to be looking at. I have any doubts and I'll shoot until I know for sure, be the shot or be it a bad arrow.... 

Tid bits ("tricks" with respect) help. We've offered;l One Shot Drills (a form of practice to repeat form). Practice as you would compete, not shoot until you drop. Allow X amount of time between shots so full strength is recovered. Always try to finish practice on a good note. Some ask questions to asking questions where they should be out working out their issue.

It was cold out a bit ago today, 24 degrees wind chill factor with 15 mph winds, but I out practicing, working on some of my issues. Cold as it was I finished on a good note. 3 in the X ring of a 5 spot from 30 yards. A 4th shot wandered, but I knew what I did. I shot it again and it went in. 

Rarely do I ask a question. One, I know what to do and how to correct it or I know who to get hold of for a one-on-one. I've even suggested that one should work with only one (pick one is here if that is one wants). To ask and get 18 replies that can cover "soup to nuts" or not make other things make sense just "muddies up the water."

And we've made suggestions and the Poster not reply.

For nothing else we've the thread "What did you do today???" Tid bits there through telling what you did be anything.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

Sonny, no disrespect intended here, but if I read what you just wrote and took it from a inquisitive perspective, representative of the collective opinions of this group of more skilled competitors, I would hang up my archery equipment and quit the sport entirely. 

I myself have been known to be a little overbearing on some topics I feel are unrelated to the purpose of this forum, but damn sonny, it seems like if it isn't something you want to discuss, you are going to crap all over it. Wasn't it you, just a little over a week ago chastising some of us for wanting more advanced topics than your everyday updates on your shoulder surgery recoveries?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Nope. I read Rick's Post as wanting to put shooters in their places by scores. You later gave the post a new thought. I'm not sure here, correct me if I'm wrong, but for those that have shot all venues of archery I think montigre, EPLC and I are just about the only ones and I don't know about them for 3D. I mean, it's either the 5 spot or the Vegas face virtually all the time. Who here has shot spots on the National level? I know EPLC and montigre has shot higher than State level. Kind of hard for me give the nod for Indoor league shooting when my experiences have been lots to start and few to finish and then the want of teams and handicaps. So State or National level. I was going to shoot State again this year, but $65 for NFAA dues and $35 for Championship entry fees. Two days and $100 for a $2.85 medal or $8 plaque? I don't think so. And I've told of before, our IAA has the Vegas once per zone (nearest one to me is 153 miles one way) and the 5 spot for Indoor Championship. Once a year the Midwest Open has the Vegas face. 

Admission; No desire for spots I'm no where good enough to be traveling all over the U.S. shooting spots, but have held my own in club/shop and state level. And it's just me as my wife has told me to go if I wanted. And if I was to go, had the desire, you can bet I'd be practicing my butt off.....
And then the numerous people that go to the higher level events and always finish in the bottom half of their class score sheets. And it's just not just spots, but also 3D. Take away those who go just to be going or for the prestige or a vacation and a lot of the higher level events just might go down the drain. Who else besides the archery industry supports archery? Ford? Chevy? Dodge? Other?


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with sharing short term goals.
Long term goals are usually best kept to ones self.

I posted this a while back - SMART goals

Specific
Measurable
Attainable
Realistic
Timely (Tangible)

“You need a plan to build a house. To build a life, it is even more important to have a plan or goal.” – Zig Ziglar


.02


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

subconsciously said:


> There is nothing wrong with sharing short term goals.
> Long term goals are usually best kept to ones self.
> 
> I posted this a while back - SMART goals
> ...


Great Post!


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

subconsciously said:


> There is nothing wrong with sharing short term goals.
> Long term goals are usually best kept to ones self.
> 
> I posted this a while back - SMART goals
> ...





f40mcd said:


> Great Post!
> 
> 
> USA Archery Instructor
> ...


X2

So.......... any goals (with plans) from anyone now that we've decided it's okay to share them? :lol:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

subconsciously said:


> There is nothing wrong with sharing short term goals.
> Long term goals are usually best kept to ones self.
> 
> I posted this a while back - SMART goals
> ...


:thumbs_up


----------



## foland20 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow there is some up tight people in the advanced section. I usually just come here to read a lot but reading some certain individuals posts make me sick. What happen to helping people instead of bashing them. If you don't like the thread then don't post and move on!


----------



## rxavage (Aug 9, 2014)

My primary and pretty much singular to goal is to take my first deer.


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

foland20 said:


> Wow there is some up tight people in the advanced section. I usually just come here to read a lot but reading some certain individuals posts make me sick. What happen to helping people instead of bashing them. If you don't like the thread then don't post and move on!


Spot on!


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

rxavage said:


> My primary and pretty much singular to goal is to take my first deer.


Good luck! Check out Bowhunters of America on FB! Lots of great info there!


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

SonnyThomas said:


> Two days and $100 for a $2.85 medal or $8 plaque?


Haha....that's funny there. Let's see, back before the shoulder thing, I believe it was the spring of 2012, I earned a reserve champion podium spot at the Mid-Atlantic outdoor sectionals. Now, the Mid-Atlantic section is HUGE with very accomplished shooters attending from MD, VA, WV, NY, NJ, DE, and PA, so I was really pumped to have come in 2nd at the end of the grueling 2-day competition. Well, I go up to claim my prize and was handed this little dangly medal that literally looked like it came out of a Cracker Jack box....Talk about being anticlimactic... 

But I still go, I still compete for the medals and plaques, and my students are encouraged to do the same...


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

montigre said:


> Haha....that's funny there. Let's see, back before the shoulder thing, I believe it was the spring of 2012, I earned a reserve champion podium spot at the Mid-Atlantic outdoor sectionals. Now, the Mid-Atlantic section is HUGE with very accomplished shooters attending from MD, VA, WV, NY, NJ, DE, and PA, so I was really pumped to have come in 2nd at the end of the grueling 2-day competition. Well, I go up to claim my prize and was handed this little dangly medal that literally looked like it came out of a Cracker Jack box....Talk about being anticlimactic...
> 
> But I still go, I still compete for the medals and plaques, and my students are encouraged to do the same...


I competed at the Mid-Atlantic. JMU indoor nationals, Miami Univ OH Outdoor Natls, and as far back as the Atlantic City classic which us older fokes will remember. Similar atmosphere to the LAS classic. 

Of all top 3 finishes my JMU medals was just what Monty describe. 

But those who love the sport aren't making the sacrifices for souvenirs. We do it because we love the sport and the sense of accomplishment then comes from it. 

I've transitioned to a different role now and am trying to teach these youngsters that it's about personal bests, personal commitment, and will. Kids have changed these days, so have parents, it's not like it was years ago. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Obviously we don't compete for the cracker jack medals. We compete for what the medals and plaques mean.

And Sonny, it has been proven many times over the years that goals help achieve better results. Every major corporation and most of the smaller ones set goals for their future performance. Obviously, there is lot more to it than simply setting a goal, such as a plan to achieve it, but the goal comes first. It would be difficult to know if we shot well if the targets didn't have X's on them. But goals are far more than just wishful thinking.

With respect, 
Allen


----------



## jmclfrsh (Dec 23, 2014)

My goal is to be able to hold my bow without my shoulder hurting.

I developed rheumatoid arthritis in August, and my doctor and I are still going through medications trying to get it to stop hurting. 

Just my luck, I discover archery in January, become obsessed, buy two good bows and tons of hunting clothes, participate in 3D shoots, the full monte.

Then get RA and it hurts to hold 7 pounds with an outstretched left arm. Go figure!

I do have faith that I can overcome this quickly and get back to normal, however. I really enjoy this sport and all aspects of it.


----------



## NP Archery (Jul 29, 2008)

It would be great if all awards were overly lavish, however...on plastic or on gold don't matter much.....the word CHAMPION means the same to those who earned it.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

To reach the 2000th guy (or gal) cured of target panic.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

f40mcd said:


> But those who love the sport aren't making the sacrifices for souvenirs. We do it because we love the sport and the sense of accomplishment then comes from it.
> 
> I've transitioned to a different role now and am trying to teach these youngsters that it's about personal bests, personal commitment, and will. Kids have changed these days, so have parents, it's not like it was years ago.


This is true, if not for the love of the sport, the pain and sacrifice needed to compete at the amateur level would seem pretty hollow. Pros have to put food on their tables, so have a different set of goals driving them beyond a love of the sport, but the Joes spend a hefty chunk of change for the pleasure and opportunity of competing with people from all over and making new archery friends along the way. I highly doubt very many competing amateurs do so just to garner an award... 

I have also shot LAS, outdoor nats, senior "Olympics", sectionals and JMU, which was once a funny experience. I shoot compound and where the competition takes place at JMU, the compounds and crossbows are placed at the far, very dark ends of a basketball court and the recurves and kids are placed in the center where the lighting is almost pristine. So not only do we have to shoot a smaller target (inner 10) for compound, at this venue, we cannot even see what we're supposed to be hitting....lol!!

Teaching today's kids and young adults is very difficult now because, in my opinion, they have been taught that they will receive an award pretty much for just showing up. As a coach/instructor it is becoming more difficult to instill a sense of dedication to practice and personal sacrifice that is needed to be really successful in the sport and in life.


----------



## f40mcd (Jan 28, 2012)

montigre said:


> This is true, if not for the love of the sport, the pain and sacrifice needed to compete at the amateur level would seem pretty hollow. Pros have to put food on their tables, so have a different set of goals driving them beyond a love of the sport, but the Joes spend a hefty chunk of change for the pleasure and opportunity of competing with people from all over and making new archery friends along the way. I highly doubt very many competing amateurs do so just to garner an award...
> 
> I have also shot LAS, outdoor nats, senior "Olympics", sectionals and JMU, which was once a funny experience. I shoot compound and where the competition takes place at JMU, the compounds and crossbows are placed at the far, very dark ends of a basketball court and the recurves and kids are placed in the center where the lighting is almost pristine. So not only do we have to shoot a smaller target (inner 10) for compound, at this venue, we cannot even see what we're supposed to be hitting....lol!!
> 
> Teaching today's kids and young adults is very difficult now because, in my opinion, they have been taught that they will receive an award pretty much for just showing up. As a coach/instructor it is becoming more difficult to instill a sense of dedication to practice and personal sacrifice that is needed to be really successful in the sport and in life.


The far left side of the courts Monty! When all us Oly shooters got the pretty lights in the middle of the court 

I'm a compound shooter now but yes I vividly recall that scenario! Atlantic city was a nice venue though. 


USA Archery Instructor
Penn State University Archery/Bowhunting Instructor
CrossFit Coach 
#ishootelite


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

My immediate goal is to clean up my shot routine in segments. Right now I'm working on my release. I'm trying a few different methods to execute and finding which gives me the cleanest, least complicated results. Next up, I'll start working on my execution as a whole. Commiting to the shot better and not letting my hold time go too long, especially under pressure. That's my biggest area right now and why I started addressing the release execution method. My shot timing goes up too much for me to be optimal when I'm in a higher pressure situation. I've related that back to commitment and mentally starting and stopping during my shot. So back to some drills for that as well.


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

For me, it's just to have an indoor season for the first time in 20 years as the immediate goal - this time around in BHFS, which is a lot more fun than full FS for me. After work schedules, injuries, cancer and all the rest of things in life throwing roadblocks in the way, just getting back onto the line is my first order of business. Our local (inner-10) league started up last night and I got signed up for our indoor nationals in March and now it's just following up on the commitment. 

I'm amazed at how much better my form and execution is this time around than it was the last time I competed regularly. My breakdowns last night boiled down mainly to fatigue and concentration issues in the first round (and too small of an aperture in the peep didn't help). I wasn't fighting target panic or poor alignment as I always was back when I was a young man. I was able to identify and correct the problems in the 2nd and came away reasonably satisfied with my shooting. I've finally got a good, repeatable, relaxed shot, something I didn't have before.

Now it's just sticking with it and doing it. Don't care about my scores, those are down on the list of priorities and are only diagnostics for me this year. 

DM


----------



## dmacey (Mar 27, 2015)

foland20 said:


> Wow there is some up tight people in the advanced section. I usually just come here to read a lot but reading some certain individuals posts make me sick. What happen to helping people instead of bashing them. If you don't like the thread then don't post and move on!


Speaking of that, this is actually topical with respect to goals. Ideally, your goals should be what you think they should be - not what somebody else thinks they should be. Input from someone who works with you closely is, of course, valuable and can influence your goals. But at the end of the day, your goals are yours and tailored for you. Not Intermediate-Advanced's and tailored for Intermediate-Advanced . 

That's why I encourage the uptight ones here and elsewhere to simply not read my posts if I offend their senses of "advanced-ness" and correctness. What others think of me,my shooting level and my goals aren't my problem. And, the drastic decline in my readership base since indicates strongly that the concept is (thankfully) working as it should. So just throwing that out there as something to consider when planning out what your goals are.

I think we're ultimately the best judges of where we are and where we need to go, at the end of the line. Tailor your goals accordingly, is my opinion on the matter.

PS: except Sonny. When Sonny talks I always listen 
DM


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

My goal is to keep shooting. Unless you have not been physically able to shoot, then you may not understand how much of a blessing it is just to be able to shoot.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

This is a goal I hope you get to conquer! I've been there. It's not a good feeling.


jim p said:


> My goal is to keep shooting. Unless you have not been physically able to shoot, then you may not understand how much of a blessing it is just to be able to shoot.


----------



## beeksie (Aug 23, 2015)

shoot my first 300 at league, work more with a coach on form and shot execution


----------



## pathogan (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm looking to get myself to that next level and shoot Vegas in Jan of 17


----------



## Scapegoat81 (Nov 9, 2015)

Harvest my 1st deer


----------



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

2016 shooting goals no zeros no fives cut my eights in half judge my yardage and let down when the shot don't feel right


----------



## pastorjosh (Oct 17, 2014)

I am shooting my first multiple ASA's this year. I plan to listen to my coach, and shoot well in each tournament that I shoot at. I want to place at least half of the local tournaments that I shoot at.


----------

